# The Piggery - Clifton Campville - Leicestershire - Feb 2015



## RichPDG (Feb 23, 2015)

Somewhere in the quiet countryside of Clifton Campville lays this beauty of a house undiscovered up until now. We struggled to find any history behind the place but it would suggest that the property was lived in up until recently when perhaps the owner may have passed on.

This was a really nice find and lots of personal effects were left behind.

Visited with MrSam, MattDonut and Goldie87















































Thanks for looking and I hope you enjoyed reading this report as much as I did making it! ​


----------



## reelman (Feb 23, 2015)

Very impressive RichPDG! I half expected to see the original owner re-appear in one of the shots..... So untouched.
Let's hope it remains that way.
Can I ask please....? Some of the views look as though taken with a very wide angle lens, if you don't mind sharing the info, what would be the focal length be?
Many thanks
Reelman


----------



## brickworx (Feb 23, 2015)

Wow, what a find and beautifully shot too - thanks mate...a real gem that is.


----------



## RichPDG (Feb 23, 2015)

reelman said:


> Very impressive RichPDG! I half expected to see the original owner re-appear in one of the shots..... So untouched.
> Let's hope it remains that way.
> Can I ask please....? Some of the views look as though taken with a very wide angle lens, if you don't mind sharing the info, what would be the focal length be?
> Many thanks
> Reelman



Thanks reelman. All the shots have been taken using a Canon 450D with a Sigma 10-20 lens


----------



## stu8fish (Feb 23, 2015)

Great find that, proper good.


----------



## DJhooker (Feb 23, 2015)

spot on that is!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 24, 2015)

Wow, that's spot on. What a great find. Nice one


----------



## HughieD (Feb 24, 2015)

What a super find. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 24, 2015)

EPIC! Didn't expect to see this when I clicked on it! 
Brilliant shots, what a minter!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 25, 2015)

What a belting find and superb images.


----------



## smiler (Feb 25, 2015)

That was unexpected, sweet find, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Feb 25, 2015)

A very nice surprise, thanks for putting this up.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 25, 2015)

How did I miss this :O cracking Place


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Mar 25, 2015)

Wow, can't beat an untouched find! Beauty, thank you!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 26, 2015)

A truly superb set here. A real indicator of what a great lens the Sigma 10 - 20 is when in the right hands.


----------



## Dhavilland (Jun 26, 2015)

What a find this is, you'd think the owner was about to walk in. The house is well proportioned going of the photo's, nicely done.

Michael


----------

